# This Screen is displayed on behalf of your service provider



## vette1998 (Oct 22, 2006)

I will be watching some of my channels and then this grey screen pops up with this message and I have to hit exit to get back to the program what causes this ?
Ed


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

CableCARD screen, one of the other tuners is tuning to a channel you don't get like HBO or such, or you're on Verizon FiOS and your cableCARD isn't properly paired and the other tuner is on a Fox-owned cable channel. (they JUST enabled protection on them)


----------



## vette1998 (Oct 22, 2006)

Im on cablevision Long Island watching channel 12 News which is cablevisions news channel when out of no where the grey scheen pops up


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

vette1998 said:


> Im on cablevision Long Island watching channel 12 News which is cablevisions news channel when out of no where the grey scheen pops up


AS I said.. ANOTHER tuner has probably tuned to a protected channel that you don't get, that will pop the screen up for the viewing tuner (pressing clear will resolve it)

Most likely a premium channel like HBO or SHO that you don't get but still have in your lineup, remove it from "Channels I receive" and the issue should go away, press the INFO button and it will show what the other tuners are on, I bet one is the channel in question, you can cycle through them and see.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That screen typically only pops up if your CableCARD is not paired correctly and you attempt to tune a protected channel. If the card is paired and you tune a protected channel it will just show an unauthorized error.


----------



## vette1998 (Oct 22, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> That screen typically only pops up if your CableCARD is not paired correctly and you attempt to tune a protected channel. If the card is paired and you tune a protected channel it will just show an unauthorized error.


How do you know of the card is paired correctly? I installed it and called Cablevision and they activated it.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

So when it pops up, and you clear it:
Check the status of the other tuners, but hitting INFO. Note what channels the other tuners are on, and whether they're actually decoding video successfully.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

You might also go through your channels and uncheck any that you aren't authorized to get. That should prevent your TiVo from trying to tune to those channels in the background, if that is your problem.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

vette1998 said:


> How do you know of the card is paired correctly? I installed it and called Cablevision and they activated it.


Depends on the card. Is it a Motorola or a Cisco/Scientific Atlanta card?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

What everybody else has said.

As for why your TiVo might be trying to tune to a channel, it may be your TiVo attempting to record TiVo Suggestions. Refining your channel list, as previously mentioned, will resolve this, if so. (As would disabling TiVo Suggestions, but you really should cleanup your channel list, regardless.)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

When I ran one of my TiVos for a month with an unpaired CableCARD, I would occasionally get the pairing screen even if the channel to which it was trying to tune was not "protected" and was in my package. Usually, if I exited it would be tuned to the proper channel.


----------



## vette1998 (Oct 22, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> What everybody else has said.
> 
> As for why your TiVo might be trying to tune to a channel, it may be your TiVo attempting to record TiVo Suggestions. Refining your channel list, as previously mentioned, will resolve this, if so. (As would disabling TiVo Suggestions, but you really should cleanup your channel list, regardless.)


Thank you I disabled the suggestions and when I get an hour I will go thru all the channels and disable those not in my subscription I only have family basic so it should be pretty easy. Appreciate all the help. So far I'm really loving the TiVo interface!


----------



## vette1998 (Oct 22, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Depends on the card. Is it a Motorola or a Cisco/Scientific Atlanta card?


Card is a Motorola


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

vette1998 said:


> Thank you I disabled the suggestions and when I get an hour I will go thru all the channels and disable those not in my subscription I only have family basic so it should be pretty easy. Appreciate all the help. So far I'm really loving the TiVo interface!


Roger. And here's a post offering a couple methods of editing the channel lists, when you're ready. (Editing the list from the Settings UI works well for big batch changes, while the Grid Guide is great for fine-tuning.)

See also pg. 53 of the Roamio Viewer's Guide.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

vette1998 said:


> Card is a Motorola


Go to Settings>Remote, CableCARD, & Devices>CableCARD decoder>CableCARD options>CableCARD menu>Conditional Access

If the part at the top where it says Val: does not say 0x02 then it's not paired correctly. You need to call the cable company and have them send the signal again.


----------

